# Interesting blog



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hi all,

I've come across this very good blog recently, probably most on here know of it but just in case some don't -

http://yousmellstank.blogspot.ie/

The guy who writes it seems to suffer more from body odour rather than leaky gas per se but it deals with a lot of the issues on here. One word of warning, in the most recent post he talks about how eating mainly fruit and vegetables worked very well for him in terms of reducing his odours but for a lot of lgers, myself most definitely included, eating too much fruit can cause our odour to spike very much.


----------

